# chautauqua lake info



## gobie

heading to new york may 16th. going to fish chautauqua and dunkirk harbour. any info would be appreciated.
thanks gobie


----------



## bush667

Gobie Hi: I am heading to Chautauqua on the 14th.My son and I go up for a week every year,you never know what the smallmouth are doing this time of year,I've had it great and I've had it not so great.This year was crazy,getting so hot so early,I hope the cool wheather lately has slowed them down.I live in Moundsville,I see you are from WV.I fish the upper end of the lake IMO it's the best.Put in at long point state park ,it's in the middle of the lake.Straight across from the ramp is Victoria bay,it's a good place to start.Go north to Warners Bar stay just inside the markers.you can drift all the way to the end of the lake on the east side it's all good.spinnerbaits are the best.hope this helps.Hope to see you there.My son lives in Florida i pick him up at Pittsburgh on the way.Looks like the wheather will be OK.Bush667


----------



## Skarfer

Hey guys - I'll be up there June 19th - 26th this year. A group of us go up every year that time - because that's the week that the bass season 'officially' opens up. We don't keep any - but just remember if you do target the bass, don't keep any. 

We stay at the North end of the lake also........last year I went up in June and again in September....and the fishing was really tough both times.

If the fishing sucks - just remember Erie is about 20 min away.


----------



## MuskieManOhio

Is their walleyes in chutauqua lake?


----------



## markfish

yes caught them bass fishing some good size too just talk to the guys in the bait shops,they will help ya out,


----------



## gobie

thanks for info. we will try it. we are going to fish dunkirk a couple days. my buddy said he tore them up on tubes a couple weeks ago. try and get a hold of me upthere maybe we can help each other out. pm your cell # . well be there sunday eveing. 
good luck and stay safe
gobie


----------



## backseater-deluxe

Let us kow how you guys did. I wil beup the weekend of June 19th.


----------



## gobie

thanks for the input and well wishes. we will report back next week. hope i can include some big fish photos.
gobie


----------



## hoytshooter

try smaller cranbaits that dive less than 2ft in fire tiger guys i know guy up around this time every year and peel the big smallies on a storm sub wort in firetiger


----------



## Skarfer

backseater - where you staying the week of the 19th???


----------



## gobie

we fished four days. good weather. caught a bunch of bass. about half and half large mouthmouth and small mouth. had a couple at 6 #. as ussual my wife caught the biggest. thanks for tips. will tryand get a couple pictures on. used all rubber baits. sencos and tubes green color
sorry couldnt get pictures in tonight


----------



## MuskieJim

Absolute beauty smallmouth! Look at that paint job!!


----------



## FSHNERIE

Good looking Smallie...Nice color


----------



## Skarfer

Damn! Nice fish! I am SOOOO pumped to go up there in a couple weeks.........nothing but fishing! There's a group of us (8 this year) that go up.....and I can't wait!!!!


----------



## firstflight111

MuskieManOhio said:


> Is their walleyes in chutauqua lake?


ahhhh yes theres is ... and they will hit a buzzbait at night... just ask my dad who lipped one in the dark


----------



## heidlers

Gobie, great fish! Headed there this week (10th and 11th.) Not asking you to reveal a honey hole, but were you fishing the North or South basin? Planning to spend time hitting spots from Pendergast Point to Bemus Bay in the North basin, based on feedback from a few buddies. Haven't fished the lake before, so was curious where (in general) you had luck?


----------



## gobie

we got lucky. when we where there the small mouth where on the beds. on the south end. large mouth where just pulling up on the north end. i f i was to go now i would fish docks. that is about all i know to do there in june. try sencos and tubes. green is good. happy hooker bait shop in busti has them and the wacky rig hooks. good luck let me know how you do. have had luck on the docksnorth of lakewood boat ramp. then straight across the lake. just hit the docks. gobie


----------



## GT37

Just found this site about a month ago or so. I'm going to the lake on the 26th thru the 30th . Wondering if anyone has been up there lately ? how are the weeds? and whats working now. let you know how i did.


----------



## heidlers

Fished North Basin last week. Was at the southern end around Prendergast Point and also Warners Bay/Bar. Had early AM luck with a 5" Spook (Sexy Shad). Picked up a nice 5.5lb LM and a 3lb White Bass on top, both at mouth to Prendergast Creek.

Picked up a 5lb walleye near Vikings Club in 14ft on a crank (Firetiger). Rest of LM came pitching 10" worm or wacky senko to docs on west side of basin from Warners Bar/Long Point to Viking Club. Was actually a slow 2 days. Got 8-10 bass per day. No a single smallie, which is what I was after. Rock Bass and Yellow Perch were THICK at Warners- they dominated the crankin action there in 7-10 ft. Weeds were really thick in shallower. Did have 3 GIANT muskie follow hooked perch in this area. 

Numbers weren't great, but quality was decent. Didn't catch a single bass less than 3lbs. Can't say I had the same luck Gobie did. Good luck!!


----------

